# Colorado resources cxo.v



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

NOT AN ENDORSEMENT TO BUY THIS STOCK.

Just one of those you wished you had owned. sigh.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

believe it or not, hawk, i am not dead against this penny gold


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

good to hear Humble, its not a great market for these stocks at the moment.

interesting interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te8SQvKQakM


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i haven't looked at your video yet, but i will.

i belong to the artichoke school of investing. If i look at a stock, i start picking off the leaves. First one that comes off funny, i throw the choke out.

so far i plucked off one leaf only & cxo survived. Nobody stood up & screamed i am nothing but a rat promoter. Many of the principals seemed to have come from brett resources, which is a decent rec. That property in extreme northern BC is at least on a highway.

but one would have to look much, much, much further. Get some idea of the history & raison d'etre of the properties. Plus what is their debt. It could be a very long dark nuclear winter for pm miners coming up.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the artichoke theory. 

Here is what I know,
- the property is adjacent the red chris property - Imperial Metals - close to be a mine (http://www.imperialmetals.com/s/Development_RedChris.asp)
- construction of a powerline to this area is currently under construction
- their recent results indicate significant copper - early stage drilling though, but the red chris mine averages .36% copper (averaged out) these holes had .6% copper

you may want to use your artichoke theory on Pretium - PVG. Check out the gold assays, they are having to do a bulk sample because no one believes them. Could be the richest gold deposit in Canada.

I don't own either.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

pretium
oops
a mouldy leaf comes off the artichoke
seabridge
nah
choke goes into the compost heap


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

curious about what the mouldy leaf on Pretium was.....

I don't own pretium or seabridge or plan on buying either, the company i work for does contract work for both.


----------

